# سؤال حول دورات الوقاية من المخاطر الاشعاعية



## عاطف بدر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم جميعا 
سؤالى حول دورات الوقاية من المخاطر الاشعاعية للعاملين فى مجال اسخدام المواد المشعة X-ray & Gamma-ray
اريد تفاصيل عن اماكن الدورات فى مصر واسعارها ومعلومات الاتصال بهذة المراكز وما هى المراكز المعتمدة للحصول على هذة الدورات 
ملحوظة لقد سمعت انها تتبع وزارة الصحة ولكنى لا اعرف التفاصل حيث اننى احتاجها للعمل فى مجال التفتيش بأستخدام الراديوجرافيك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## wael_atwiya (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يجب اتباع الخطوات الاتيه بالنسبه لجهاز x-ray
1- الذهاب الى المكتب التنفيذى للوقايه من الاشعه بجانب مستشفى القصر العينى على الكورنيش لمعرفه الاوراق المطلوبه
2- الحصول على دوره تدريبيه مكثفه لمده اسبوع من المعهد القومى للقياس والمعايره بشارع ترسا بالهرم وتتكلف حوالى 1000 الى 1200جنيها
3- بعد الحصول على الشهاده الذهاب الى وزاره الصحه بالدور الارضى اداره تراخيص مزاوله المهنه ومعك الشهاده التى حصلت عليها+ شهاده التخرج + 4 صور +شهاده الميلاد + كشف طبى شامل من عياده ناصر الشامله خلف نقابه المهندسين + دوسيه فاضى+ 6جنيهات دمغه +خطاب من الشركه بانك تتعرض للاشعه فى العمل ولا تنسى ان تصورنسخه من الاوراق ويكون معاك الاصل )


----------



## عاطف بدر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس وائل فعلا اجابة مفيدة جدا
طيب هل شرط خطاب من الشركة انى بتعرض لاشعاعات؟؟؟ وبالنسبة للجاما اكيد دى مش بتبقى فى معمل دى بتبقى فى الماكن المفتوحة فى مواقع العمل ؟؟؟ هل يوجد فرق من ناحية الاجرائات الادارية للحصول على الرخصة؟؟ 
اخر حاجة بقى لو سمحت هل المعهد القومى للمعايير والمقايسة دة بيدى الكورسات دى طول السنة ولا لأ ؟؟ هل ممكن تساعدنى اكتر برقم تليفونة؟؟
ولك وافر الشكر والتقدير جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاطف بدر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

انا دورت على معلومات اكتر عن طريق الارشادات اللى انت قلتها يا بشمهندس وائل ووصلت للأتى 
*المعهد القومى للمعاير 
*
*Tersa St., El Haram El Giza Egypt*​ *P.O. Box : 136 Giza Code No. : 12211*​ *T/F : +02 3867451*​*مكتب التدريب*
*ت: 33863308(202+)*
*ف: * *33863308**(202+)*
السؤال بقى دلوقتى انت قلتلى اروح فى الاول المكتب التنفيذى للوقاية واعرف الاوراق المطلوبة وبعدين انت مجبتش سيرة المكتب دة تانى فى كل اللى انت قلتة ؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح ​


----------



## penspot (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا خبير وقاية اشعاعية وقلت ارد عليك بالخبرة اللى عندى ممكن افيدك . الكورسات دى ممكن تاخدها ويفضل طبعا تكون فى هيئة الطاقة الذرية وتكلفتها 1000 جنية ومدتها شهر وبعد ما تخلصها بتقدم ورقك فى وزارة الصحة ادارة التراخيص وفية دورة الشهر اللى جاى ممكن تلحق تقدم فيها ولو فية استفسار تانى انا تلفونى 0101358639 واى خدمة


----------



## almasry (14 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز penspot . اين يمكن أخذ دورة في مجال السلامة و الوقاية من مخاطر الإشعاعات في المجال الصناعي علما بأن النشاط تصنيع فيلم بلاستيك و الغرض قياس سمك فيلم البلاستيك


----------



## penspot (29 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخ المصرى هذة الدورات توجد بهيئة الطاقة الذرية وتكلفتها 1000 جنية مع الحصول على الشهادة و كتاب الوقاية من الاشعاع


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## almasry (16 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز penspot بارك الله فيك فعلاً هذة الدورات توجد بهيئة الطاقة الذرية مع الحصول على الشهادة و كتاب الوقاية من الاشعاع ويعطيها نخبة مركز الأمان النووي . أما بالنسبة للتراخيص للمصادر المغلقة فيتم من خلال وزارة الصحة . الشهادة فئة جامعي تعطيك الحق في طلب ترخيص حيازة وتشغيل مصدر مشع مغلق.


----------



## أيمن بحار (5 يونيو 2010)

الأخ عاطف
أشكرك على تساؤلك وعلى الإجابات 
ولكنى أود أن أضيف لسيادتكم بأننى على أتم الإستعداد على الأجابة العلمية لأى سؤال يتعلق بهذا الموضوع لأننى أدرس فى دورات كاملة هذا الموضوع وهو الوقاية من الإشعاعات المؤينة فى الصناعة وخصوصا فى الإختبارات الغير اتلافية للكشف مثلا عن اللحام بواسطة أشعة أكس أو أشعة جاما وتشمل معلومات عن (Code of Practice for industrial radiography - gamma radiography) .
وموبايلى هو 0105296027 

دكتور أيمن الجمل - استشارى الإشعاع البيئى


----------



## mimfarahat (9 يوليو 2010)

سؤال للخبراء وأرجوا إفادتي

انا أبحث عن مجال أخر للعمل يحقق فرص عمل ممتازة جداً وبراتب متميز في شركات سواء داخل مصر أو خارجها فهل مجال الوقاية من الاشعاع يحقق هذا الهدف فأنا خريج كلية العلوم تخصص الكيمياء
وماهو الطريق الصحيح للكورسات أو الدورات المتخصصة التي تحقق مستوى متميز

أرجوا الافادة من الزملاء الأعزاء وشكراً جزيلاً


----------

